# Wampum Products



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm hearing there's quite the buzz amongst some of the top US maltese breeders about Wampum products. I've not tried any of them yet. Have any of you tried them? The products are from the Wampum maltese breeders in South Africa.

Here's the link to the US supplier:




Wampum Products







Joy


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow a line developed by Malt breeders, I bet it's good.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Once I'm done with what I have, I'll be giving them a try. Heidi even gave me suggestions on what to use on my coats. Soon they will have guides up online with how to use and all that good stuff!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I ordered, they havent arrived yet, but when they do I will give my report for anyone who wants it.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I live in SA and have not tried them as they are based in Johannesburg and i can't get them here in Cape Town. I use Plush puppy but i think i should give them a try. Can't wait to find out how they are.


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

I've always wanted to try Wampum products, but wasn't sure what to get. I think it's great that the breeder who is also a vet developed her own line of hair care products for Malts. Since Parker's father is a Wampum, I figured the products might work great on him. If anyone has tried the products, let us know!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I can't wait for a review! 

I may need to order some!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Dec 6 2008, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684479


> I ordered, they havent arrived yet, but when they do I will give my report for anyone who wants it. [/B]


Did you order any of that water soluble oil I keep hearing such good things about? I ordered some of that. I have Chowder in Neutrogena right now, not sure if I'll be regretting that or not!!!


----------

